# Hincapie's glasses



## mkubota (Nov 27, 2005)

What is George wearing this year? At the TOC Prologue, it looks like he has abandoned his Racing Jackets (or given them to Michael Barry) and is sporting a new look. I thought he changed brands, but looking closely they appear to be a new line of Oakleys. Bobby Julich, a die-hard M-Frame guy, was also wearing the same glasses. I can't find them on Oakley's website. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## jch2112 (Feb 5, 2004)

mkubota said:


> What is George wearing this year? At the TOC Prologue, it looks like he has abandoned his Racing Jackets (or given them to Michael Barry) and is sporting a new look. I thought he changed brands, but looking closely they appear to be a new line of Oakleys. Bobby Julich, a die-hard M-Frame guy, was also wearing the same glasses. I can't find them on Oakley's website. Anyone have any ideas?


I don't remember the name, but I saw an ad for the new Oakley's in the latest Bicycling magazine. Suprised it's not on their website yet. I'll try to remember to look for it when I go home for lunch.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

They are the Oakley Radar. They must have given a ton of the to the riders at the Tour of California as there a gobs of riders wearing them.


----------



## mkubota (Nov 27, 2005)

Thanks! I noticed a lot of the riders wearing them too. They almost look like an update of the M-Frame, with the single lens 'shield'. Thanks again for the info.


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

they are the hincapies
just a matter of time till they are released


----------



## Kris Flatlander (Sep 9, 2006)

Supposedly Oakley will be giving gold rimmed ones to the winner of the ToC, TdF, and Vuelta as well


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

mkubota said:


> What is George wearing this year? At the TOC Prologue, it looks like he has abandoned his Racing Jackets (or given them to Michael Barry) and is sporting a new look. I thought he changed brands, but looking closely they appear to be a new line of Oakleys. Bobby Julich, a die-hard M-Frame guy, was also wearing the same glasses. I can't find them on Oakley's website. Anyone have any ideas?


They are the new M frames. Living 5 minutes from Oakley and knowing quite a few people that work there means these have been making the rounds around here for a bit.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

spookyload said:


> They are the Oakley Radar. They must have given a ton of the to the riders at the Tour of California as there a gobs of riders wearing them.



? Radar is an Oakley shoe. New M frame.


----------



## powerdan5 (Apr 27, 2006)

The Radar is more than the shoes - according to Oakley's own press release, the Radar is their new sports glasses coming out in March:

http://oakley.com/news/ironman_06/

Maybe they are the new M-frame but something called Radar is coming soon.


----------



## Kris Flatlander (Sep 9, 2006)

Georgie was wearing the Racing Jackets today, hmmm?


----------



## mkubota (Nov 27, 2005)

I noticed that too. I can't wait for the 'new' M-Frames to come out, if that's what they are. I like them.


----------



## azuredrptp (Feb 8, 2006)

Oakley Radar Launch

I've been checking Oakley's website daily to see if these are available yet since the 1st.


----------



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

How about some new color options for the Racing Jackets??? Oakley has had the same options for like well over a year. And how come they are like one of the only Oakley sunglasses you can't customize?


----------

